# Largest whiskey miniatures collection in the U.S?



## hasayeret (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

First of all: I am SO happy i was able to find this place! you cannot imagine how thrilled i was to see that i am not the only crazy person chasing after pieces of glass. 
My name is Rotem ("Ro" works too) and i'm from MD and a proud owner of 2356 different whiskey miniature bottles: all has one thing in common: They MUST be made in the U.S. Full, sealed, empty, opened; as long as the label is there and i am missing it then it's on my radar. I started 18 years ago as a general collector and picked everything but slowly i shifted to American whiskey. My favorite bottles are my pre-prohibition miniatures, as well as my Chicago whiskey miniatures that were made by Paramount, Judge and Lionel distilleries. Urban legend says that these were owned by Capone. Anyway, i would love to chat with all of you regarding miniature bottles and if the admins wouldn't mind and as long as i'm not violating any policy i would love to share my website address, where each bottle is individually photograph. Took me almost 2 years to build it. 
I was browsing through the forum a little bit and needless to say that the stuff that i found was amazing but also many bottles without labels at all which i really found interesting because not too many miniature collectors out there would be after these but hey, you can never know right?

Best regards from used-to-be snowy State of Maryland!

Ro


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello Ro. Welcome to the forums. Most of us here are crazy about bottles whether they be antique (pre 1900 ) or up to the present day, everybody who collects glass is welcome. I collect cures and San Francisco bottles including several examples of miniature whiskies, I would love to see some of your pre prohibition minis..........Andy


----------



## hasayeret (Feb 4, 2016)

Great to hear from you Andy! 
Here are some of my pre-pro miniatures. 
Looking forward to see yours!


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow, very nice, I know that the Anderson brings a good price. I see newer miniature whiskeys occasionally.


----------



## Berkshire117 (Feb 7, 2016)

Those are great! I'd love to see the whole website if you'd care to post a link...


----------



## hasayeret (Feb 8, 2016)

sure thing.
Admins, feel free to remove it if it;s violating any policy.
www.just-mini-bourbons.com


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2016)

Impressive. I had a collection given to me many years ago but sold them off in the 80's, I think they were early airline or maybe cruise ship bottles, 1930's stamps on most. I did sample a few that hadn't shown evaporation first though and I gave my father a Dewers too, I think he still has it. Somewhere I have some of the figurals and other pottery types but I think my ex may have got those.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 10, 2016)

mini's are cool . the one's I pickup generally older and because I dig they don't have labels.


----------



## hasayeret (Feb 10, 2016)

Well guys: if anybody has labeled ones: i am the address


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Another late post but I bought this mini Hayners at an antique store a while back


----------

